# Watch For Gold Increase



## PalmettoTree

Obama agreement with Iran to un-freeze gold trading.


----------



## paraquack

How much of an increase you expecting? Significant enough to warrant buying short term or long term?


----------



## AquaHull

Buy lead,it's more useful and the last big smelter in the US is closing.


----------



## paraquack

I agree, I especially like the copper covered type of lead, with its own brass display stand.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

When you sonsider China has revealed they are no longer going to stock pile foreign reserves in order to hold down the value of the Yuan, and we're looking at a much faster decline in the value of the dollar once they discontinue purchasing our T Bills. 

Oh, and just to make things even more interesting, now that China is the world's largest importer of oil, they are going to be paying in Yuan's. Look for the value of the dollar to decrease, and the value of the Yuan, and goods produced in China, to increase. Interest rates will likely climb as well.

Gold makes sense.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

I started collecting silver bars


----------



## dannydefense

MikeyPrepper said:


> I started collecting silver bars


Shoot. I thought they said Snicker bars... I've got an awful lot of chocolate if anyone wants.


----------



## Ripon

I would have to disagree. The Iranians have far too many needs to put gold high on their list, but also the reduction of quantitative easing and the reduction of freely created money into the system means less to be put into securities, investments and the likes of Gold. I still believe 6 to 12 months from now Gold goes under $1k and silver near $16.



PalmettoTree said:


> Obama agreement with Iran to un-freeze gold trading.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Ripon said:


> I would have to disagree. The Iranians have far too many needs to put gold high on their list, but also the reduction of quantitative easing and the reduction of freely created money into the system means less to be put into securities, investments and the likes of Gold. I still believe 6 to 12 months from now Gold goes under $1k and silver near $16.


Suppose silver drops to $17 something. Do you think most will hold off buying expecting it to fall more. Couple that with some losing heart and selling thus driving the price lower?


----------



## AquaHull

A little tangent here-

"They shall cast their silver in the streets, and their gold shall be removed; their silver and gold shall not be able to deliver them in the day of the wrath of the Lord: they shall not satisfy their souls, neither fill their bowels; because it is the stumbling-block of their inequity"


----------



## Ripon

In all fairness I don't know and shouldn't say -honestly I shouldn't have said what I did even though its my opinion. The reason I shouldn't say is simple - I don't invest in gold or silver. Mind you I'm keen on having some for SHTF but to me its not an investment that I buy hoping it goes up in value. I bought "DDD" the stock for that and its treated me so well I quit before I should have. I don't like stocks much either but that one did me good. I just tend to think when quantitative easing "tapers" the amount of money flowing into investments will dwindle and force markets to "correct" and gold / silver are not sharing in the markets rise to glory right now. I tend to believe when dollars are even harder to get because they aren't so randomly created that trend would get worse then better. I dont' have a point in mind where I'd think - wow - I need to invest in gold / silver. If silver crossed $15 it wouldn't change my mind, if it crossed $10 it wouldn't either - now if it crossed $5 I might try to buy a few hundred ounces - otherwise I'm just content knowing that if "SHTF" and we had hyper inflation I have enough to pay off the few debts I'm willing to hold.



PalmettoTree said:


> Suppose silver drops to $17 something. Do you think most will hold off buying expecting it to fall more. Couple that with some losing heart and selling thus driving the price lower?


----------



## MikeyPrepper

It's going up


----------



## tango

One of the 'experts' on Fox Business today said that he believes that Gold will be over $1400 in Jan., and possibly higher.
When the market goes up, PM go down and vice versa.
Watch the market and buy on the dips.


----------



## Ripon

Gold closed at $1250 and silver at $20. Isn't that 62.5 to 1 ratio a tad high? Which one would go up or down less? It's pretty clear the days of 20-1 ratios are probably gone for a lifetime plus.

My next theory on these values revolves around the lame stream media who is beginning a full court press to tell the sheeple our economy is grand. For example;
How Complainers Wreck the Economy | Daily Ticker - Yahoo Finance

This is necessary for the media-academia-government machine to insure they don't lose the senate in 2014.


----------



## StarPD45

The dollar is getting ever closer to losing its status as the world's reserve currency. Several countries have set up trading agreements with other countries to trade directly in their own currencies and not buy dollars for the trade.
The World Bank is looking to set up a basket of currencies to use as the world reserve currency. Will the dollar be part of the basket? Maybe.
.
As to buying gold, if are doing it you are probably better off using dollar cost averaging.
I wouldn't look at it as an investment, but more as a long term store of value.


----------



## Ripon

The dollar would be a key currency in a "basket" equation likely run by the UN. While China and Australia did set up an exchange between them which did not include dollars there are very few of those kinds of agreements out there - still every one of them will chip at the "armor" of the dollar and eventually it falls. I am not convinced that is in the near future however. If the FED eases its QE policy (and they announced a "new version" yesterday) the dollar may actually get harder to get then imagined - especially with the US Treasury borrowing nearly every dollar available just to feed its massive entitlement class.

Still Gold and Silver have declined a tad since I last posted, and I'm not certain that isn't going to continue. I'll be watching and I'm intrigued to see how far the "unions" will take the Detroit news. I'm not expecting much until the supremes handle this case or deny taking the case - its going to be appealed for now and that will calm things a bit. If the public employee thugs who expect their phat handouts to continue post bankruptcy don't get their way - watch out.



StarPD45 said:


> The dollar is getting ever closer to losing its status as the world's reserve currency. Several countries have set up trading agreements with other countries to trade directly in their own currencies and not buy dollars for the trade.
> The World Bank is looking to set up a basket of currencies to use as the world reserve currency. Will the dollar be part of the basket? Maybe.
> .
> As to buying gold, if are doing it you are probably better off using dollar cost averaging.
> I wouldn't look at it as an investment, but more as a long term store of value.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I've said it before and I'll say it again

Silver (and less importantly gold) is what you buy when you have so many preps you don't know what else to do.

Several years of food, water, ammo, guns, matches, mouse traps, lighters, NVG, sandbags, medical supplies, etc

Once you scratch your head and are deciding on "cheese wax", THAT is the time to consider precious metals.

For those that have the wealth it will pay off in the long run, if you don't have so many clips for your AK or AR that you are wondering where to store them, don't bother.


----------



## USPrepperSupply

Gold at this moment in time is selling for below production cost. Therefore, mining will stop, supplies will shrink and gold will go back up. Simple supply and demand.


----------



## PaulS

The "price" of gold is being artificially held down by the US dollar due, in part to the "petro dollar".
If the US loses its hold on the "world currency market the price of gold (and our inflation) will skyrocket.


----------



## Ripon

The US dollar loosing world currency status is not likely to be an instant occurrence but develop over months and even years. I think you and others have pointed out how that process has already started, but I would suggest that the process may be one of decades if not years at least. The creating of artificial new money each month by the FED must slow then stop, and that will actually make the dollar stronger ( more rare if you can imagine) and thus won't be good for PMs. I would not be shocked to see PMs continue a rapid decline and over 3-4 years end up at $12/$750.

If you believe the bankers and financiers are corrupt and criminal why wouldn't they drive the billions down, accumulate and own large sums before devaluing the dollar.

I think the only thing that alters my claim is a 9-11 style event.



PaulS said:


> The "price" of gold is being artificially held down by the US dollar due, in part to the "petro dollar".
> If the US loses its hold on the "world currency market the price of gold (and our inflation) will skyrocket.


----------



## PaulS

Ripon said:


> The US dollar loosing world currency status is not likely to be an instant occurrence but develop over months and even years. I think you and others have pointed out how that process has already started, but I would suggest that the process may be one of decades if not years at least. The creating of artificial new money each month by the FED must slow then stop, and that will actually make the dollar stronger ( more rare if you can imagine) and thus won't be good for PMs. I would not be shocked to see PMs continue a rapid decline and over 3-4 years end up at $12/$750.
> 
> If you believe the bankers and financiers are corrupt and criminal why wouldn't they drive the billions down, accumulate and own large sums before devaluing the dollar.
> 
> I think the only thing that alters my claim is a 9-11 style event.


I don't remember saying the bankers and financiers were corrupt but as far as accumulating large amounts of gold go... isn't that what China is doing already?


----------



## Montana Rancher

I purchased my first gold today, got 3x Canadian maple leafs and 2x Buffalo's at about $1208 per ounce, I purchased it locally for $70 above spot for the Canadians and $90 above spot for the buffalo's. I was actually looking for 6 ounces, but the dealer was out of all 1 ounce coins except the 5 he had, and now he is cleaned out.

I don't expect the gold will rise as fast as silver once the suppression stops, I just wanted some gold and dipped into my emergency cash to purchase it. In truth my emergency fund has too much cash in it, the gold went back into the same fire proof box in my fireproof safe, It is just in a new form.

If the price goes lower I expect the chance of getting physical will be hard if not impossible to get.


----------



## roy

Gold remains stable. Everything else moves relative to it. My guess is that in gold a loaf of bread cost about the same as it did 100 years ago.


----------



## Ripon

My guess and it's just that...

gold $1000 and silver $14 in 2014..,,unless George Soro's starts playing with it again.


----------



## roy

When folks are advertising stuff on Glenn and Rush look out.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Ripon said:


> My guess and it's just that...
> 
> gold $1000 and silver $14 in 2014..,,unless George Soro's starts playing with it again.


From What I understand your prophecy could happen, and a lot of really smart people are calling for another LOW.

My opinion is IF you have the excess cash laying around it is better in PM's than in the bank, which is a lot more volitable.

PLUS at the levels you mention, there won't be any PHYSICAL metal to be had, or the "premium" will be $8 per ounce for silver and $290 for gold.


----------



## Ripon

If the political environment of the leftist is to dramatically increase or force increased wages between now and Nov it could impact inflation to the point they can't lie about it. That would cause gold and silver to regain steam. We have to keepan eye on that one.


----------



## Montana Rancher

PalmettoTree said:


> Obama agreement with Iran to un-freeze gold trading.


this will not make a difference, Gold is suppressed by the federal reserve bank in coordination with the (too big to fail) banks. Until this system fails, the price of gold and silver will remain suppressed.

Eventually owners of silver and gold will prosper, just don't put a date or an event on it.


----------



## PaulS

I agree. Gold and silver, along with other precious metals, are the only way to protect ones self from inflation. Having real value after hyper-inflation devalues the currency will require something other than paper, zinc and copper clad coins.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Well I said 6 odd months ago gold was going up. It sure seems like a dumb idea now.


----------



## NordicWarrior94

I have a few Canadian Maple Leafs. I think in a SHTF scenario, it would be wisest not to use gold as a bartering item, but rather save it for when order is restored and a new currency system is established, because if the new currency was based on gold, just having a few ounces would make you quite a bit richer than most people.


----------



## inceptor

PalmettoTree said:


> Well I said 6 odd months ago gold was going up. It sure seems like a dumb idea now.


Not necessarily. It's gonna happen. It just means like most who predict dates, your timing is a little off.


----------



## Montana Rancher

PalmettoTree said:


> Well I said 6 odd months ago gold was going up. It sure seems like a dumb idea now.


You are correct, it just isn't something you can put a date on.


----------



## Inor

Trying to time any market, but especially the gold, silver and platinum market is a fool's game. So what if you buy gold at $1200 today and it drops to $800 if you do not need to sell at $800 who cares? The point is to be debt free and be able to capitalize by only selling when it is in your favor. Trying to pick the highs or the lows of any market is to chase a purple squirrel. In my opinion, just dollar cost average your gold, silver, platinum and New Zealand dollar purchases and you will profit in a decade if not sooner.


----------



## Ripon

There could well be a time in "SHTF" at the beginning Gold would be a great asset and offer extreme value. You can certainly see how society reacts to things like an ammo shortage, and other limitations. In SHTF you might find a gold Canadian Maple Leaf worth tens of thousands of otherwise worthless dollars. If the dollar is still the currency and an ounce of gold would score you so much of it that it could be used to pay off peoples fixed debts, purchase lands, buy a usable/desirable vehicle - etc.

I think the majority belief "STHF" economically involves hyper inflation. If that is true than Gold will hyper inflate too. Yes you could choose to save it until some normality is restored, but what if that's a life time? Why not use it at its peak or near peak advantage early in the crisis to better yourself?



NordicWarrior94 said:


> I have a few Canadian Maple Leafs. I think in a SHTF scenario, it would be wisest not to use gold as a bartering item, but rather save it for when order is restored and a new currency system is established, because if the new currency was based on gold, just having a few ounces would make you quite a bit richer than most people.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Gold and Silver are an investment into the future, they won't give you much in the short term when it hits the fan.

America has taken away a thought of generational wealth, but my PM's are for my children and grandchildren, same as my property.

It could be that it is all buried for a better time down the road when governments no longer rule us.


----------



## PalmettoTree

I believe gold prices will drop. I believe silver prices will increase.


----------



## Ripon

I saw an analysis playing the gold / silver ratio bug about 3 years ago when silver took a race towards 50 again. The historical reference is intriguing but has been out of whack for some time now. In general that reference seems spot on since the ratio now is over 60 to 1 and 40 to 1 is far more "norm." I don't know why, but it seems as though the ratio has been growing instead of getting back to the "norm" presented to us as history. No idea why. I don't expect one to go up and the other to go down though; one might move and the other move less or more but I think they still trend the same direction.



PalmettoTree said:


> I believe gold prices will drop. I believe silver prices will increase.


----------

